# Young woman nearly killed by savage dogs.. Who's to blame? Them, their owners, or both?



## Marc_LFD (Jul 8, 2022)

Think the answer is both. There's a sign saying they're "crazy dogs" and yet they allowed a dogsitter to stay with them, only for her life to be nearly destroyed.

They didn't even pay her in full for her job. You know, she should sue them for everything.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 8, 2022)

Was it a pitbull?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 8, 2022)

American Police (with Tazers): We can't go in.
American Police (with Guns): We can't go in.
American Police (at Schools): We can't go in.

American Police with _other people_: Shoots 40 times and asks questions later.

EDIT: WOW A PITBULL DID THIS? OH MY GAWD.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jul 8, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Was it a pitbull?


Pitbulls aren't inherently violent. My neighbor has one and he's really nice and calm, and unfortunately had one of his legs amputated.

Dogs get a really bad rep thanks to past owners who make them go thru painful times and then that's all they know.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 8, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Pitbulls aren't inherently violent. My neighbor has one and he's really nice and calm, and unfortunately had one of his legs amputated.
> 
> Dogs get a really bad rep thanks to past owners who make them go thru painful times and then that's all they know.


So it was a pitbull...


----------

